# Antibiotics/Baytril/Ceftazidime



## CreatureFreak (Apr 13, 2015)

I am looking for anyone who has access to or is willing to sell the following medications. The reason is for treatment of my 3 snakes with infections of pseudomonas aeurgonosa and prodevencia rettegri. 

Ceftazidime: Fortaz injections

Baytril/ Enrofloxacin

Metronidazole

I of course do not plan to use all of these medications I am just trying to find access to any of them as I cannot afford to keep taking more of my collection for exams. The snake they got sick from has been cultured and had an x-ray (and the seller notified of what they transferred to-luckily only a few-of my snakes through mites). I have one snake already on a successful treatment of fortaz injections, and yes I know the repercussions surrounding injections and have researched these drugs and their effects. 

If anyone knows where these medicines are available or has access to antibiotics please let me know.


----------

